# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting January 26th at 1 P.M. at The Fish Gallery in Dallas



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The next meeting of the DFW Aquatic Plant Club will be held at The Fish Gallery in Dallas on January 26th at 1 pm. The Fish Gallery is located at 6955 Greenville Ave, Dallas, TX 75231. The meeting is open to the public and all interested are invited to attend.

This meeting will be our annual planning meeting. Items discussed will include the election of officers, setting meetings for the year, the DFW-APC website, and other business items.

As always, please bring munchies or drinks to share and the club plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting.

2019 dues are $20 for single members and $30 for families. New members can join and pay $20 to treasurer Mike Herod in cash or check at the meeting or via paypal to [email protected].

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mini needle leaf java fern. 
staurogyne repens.
Bolbitis Heudelotii. ---- mini species. 
blyxa japonica . 
cryptocoryne wendtii 
if any one has some of these could you bring me some starters to the meeting thanks.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

I will be bringing a bag or 2 of orange neo(x10 each bag) shrimp to enter into our usual raffle of door prizes. If anyone else is interested in some, i sell them 10 for $20 to club members.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

was any one else able to get the meeting dates, I couldn't hear all of them.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

We don't have firm dates yet but we will have 5 more club meetings in April, June, August, October and December for a total of 6 meetings in 2019 (counting yesterday's meeting).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> We don't have firm dates yet but we will have 5 more club meetings in April, June, August, October and December for a total of 6 meetings in 2019 (counting yesterday's meeting).


Thanks mike, all I heard was something about ben getting luis from aga to aquascape a new tank, and something about aquashila in march. I know I just want to get a few things on the calendar to see if they are on the same date with other stuff(family reunion, motorsports, etc).


----------

